# New Fisher in Area



## jbugbee (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey, I'm a college student at Jamestown that has just recently gone back home and done alot of ice fishing up by White Earth Bay around the New Town Area and will miss it after school starts back up. I will be too far to go home for the weekends and fish so I was hoping that someone who knew the resevoir or a close area to ice-fish could possibly show me around a little. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks[/img]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You got mail.


----------

